# How much ice in local rivers?



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm going to be visiting Cleveland during Thanksgiving week and am planning to do some steelheading. How much ice is on the local streams now - the Rock, Chagrin, Grand? I know it's been real cold there recently.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Starting to get quite a bit of build up, plus the temps are in the tank. Many slack water areas are already ice covered due to the negative wind chill temps. The faster water and tailouts are still fishable.

Looks like Sat morning is best possible option, but with it warming up saturday, sunday, and monday...plus rain...you can count of large blowout until at least the following weekend.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

mdogs, thanks for the update. It's almost impossible to hit the right conditions if you don't live in town. On my last three visits the rivers have been blown out. I'll just have to learn to fish them when they're high and muddy. Or maybe I should take up bowling.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Someone might be able to put you on a creek that will be fishable. But expect it to be crowded over the break.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

smath said:


> mdogs, thanks for the update. It's almost impossible to hit the right conditions if you don't live in town. On my last three visits the rivers have been blown out. I'll just have to learn to fish them when they're high and muddy. Or maybe I should take up bowling.


They can be fished when high. Lot less fair weather guys out then. Keep in mind snow melts dont really dirty the water like big rains do.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

No need to fish high and muddy, unless you like that sort of thing 

Just pay attention to flow gauges. They are a great indicator as to height and clarity of the water.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ldrjay said:


> They can be fished when high. Lot less fair weather guys out then. Keep in mind snow melts dont really dirty the water like big rains do.


All depends on how fast or slow the melt off is.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

I got out yesterday - fished a couple places on the upper Chagrin. It was too cold to stay out long. Lots of ice around the edges but the open water was completely clear. There was enough ice that I had to scout around for fishable water. No signs of fish however.


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

Went out to Grand Friday morning, not too bad at the old dam, lots of slush but the majority was open. Headed to chagrin after that at chagrin river park where the entire stretch visible from the bridge was completely iced over.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Went the the rock this morning. Got the my favorite spot. Nothing but ice went to another spot and had about a five foot gap of open water. Ice on the sides river was about 4 inches so I walked carefully out and fished for a little and got nothing. Felt weird standing on ice again this early!


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

ztkaz said:


> Went the the rock this morning. Got the my favorite spot. Nothing but ice


Those shallow gravel stretches sure do ice up fast eh!! :T

Good news is they'll be opened up and flowing soon.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

lowhole4trowt said:


> Those shallow gravel stretches sure do ice up fast eh!! :T
> 
> Good news is they'll be opened up and flowing soon.



Hard to fish gravel float fishing with a spinning rod anyways. Get snagged up to much


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

Just be glad it's not Buffalo. After all that snow, Buffalo's going to be 60 degrees next week. The weather people say the melt will be the equivalent of 6 inches of rain.


----------



## atrenz (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey guys, new here on the site, gotta say, the attitude of people on here is awesome! I wish our Michigan sportsman site had the same tone! I make it to Ohio a couple times a year for steel. Just got into town, drove the lower half of the vermilion from bacon down. Locked up good. The ramp was the only open water to speak of for about 200 yards. Headed east in the morning in search of open water.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

ztkaz said:


> Hard to fish gravel float fishing with a spinning rod anyways. Get snagged up to much


Ha...Where there's a will there's a way!

The irony being the faster gravel runs were probably the last to freeze in actuality and the slow bobber water was first....water under the bridge now (seriously, hope there's a lot of water going under the bridge soon!)


----------



## Salmo_Trutta1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Anyone get out today? Wonder if the Rock has open spots...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## atrenz (Oct 29, 2014)

Yep was on the grand. Even it's locked up decent. Fast and shallow is open.... rock is locked


----------



## atrenz (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Grand open in slow spots too. Gonna try n go in a bit before blow out.


----------



## atrenz (Oct 29, 2014)

Anyone check out the conny today? I figured it'd be iced up so didn't trek over that far.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I went to the hoga this morning north of the 82 dam to try out a couple of spots. Hit a couple of good looking holes but no takers. Not much ice or slush on the river, but the freezing rain was another story! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Chagrin was pretty bad yesterday morning


----------



## jmotyka50 (May 25, 2014)

So if the river is frozen over is it best to just wait till not frozen or will their be fish in the fast runs


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

This morning Chagrin looked like spring ice-out. High and muddy with lots of chunk ice and debris coming downstream.


----------



## fishbud (Oct 27, 2012)

Anyone think the Rocky is going to be any good for tomorrow morning.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm thinking about trying Rocky tomorrow. I'm sure the color will be off and flow a tad fast, but you never know. Plan on throwing some bigger streamers with some flash.
The CFS has dropped quite a bit from this morning. I'm sure there's a hole that isn't flowing too fast and has my name written on it.....


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

I was on the Rock this morning and it was still high and muddy, but the level was definitely down. If it doesn't rain the water should clear up quickly. Didn't see any fish moving at all.


----------



## mykiss78 (Nov 7, 2013)

I was at the rock this morning hooked into one a couple miles south of the marina, but lost it. The flow seemed a little high and low visibility.


----------



## JJGulley (Oct 13, 2014)

I hooked a nice skipper late this afternoon after about 10 minutes on the river. Then I found out my chest waders didn't reach to my neck, so that was the end of my afternoon :-(


----------

